# Sandy hook



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I went to Sandy Hook on saturday. Seems there was someone fishing every 20 feet on the beach, and when I left at 3pm, there were still more people coming to fish. 

From my research, the North Beach is one of the better places to fish. From what I understand, the best place to fish is called "the rip", which is the most northpoint of sandy hook. I could not access the North Point, because I had my 1 year old son with me in a stroller. He had fun playing on the beach the weather was really nice, my car read 67 degrees.

I fished the beach, but I did not catch anything. There was a little kid next to me who caught something just on a weight with some bait. (It was a small fish). 

As you follow the road around sandy hook, the back of it is a bay. (where I should have been fishing, but I didnt realize it). There are a set of rocks people were fishing off, I believe this area is called the "fish trap". Travel a little more along that road, and there is some marshland where guys were netting bait, I guess Peanut bunker. 

If there is anyone else interested in fishing or learning about Sandy hook, hit me up. I would like to really get some good landmarks of where the best places to shore cast are. I have a simple map of water debts, but I am unshore exactly how to access "The rip" and where other hotspots are. 

As far as casting in the surf, it was very deep compaired to other places I have surfcasted, like LBI. I am also interested in checking out Union Rariton Bay, from what I understand they have a large fishing pier there as well. I also am trying to figure out where Pebble beach is in union.

Thanks for reading this long post


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*"The rip"*

The only way to get there is a long walk. There are 2 parking areas for North Beach and obviously, the northern parking lot is a little closer towards the rip, but it's still a hike.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I just bougth this other book on Fluke/Flounder, it has a great map of where "the Rip" actually is, unlike another NJ fishing guide I have which doesn't not show it on a map (as with many other things talked about), and I question is it even correct it is not just simply at the North tip of Sandy hook from what i understand.


----------

